

Russian Space Agency Spending $68 Billion In Next 7 Years - codenerdz
http://www.redorbit.com/news/space/1112754896/russian-space-agency-roscosmos-budget-increase-122812/

======
codenerdz
If anything, it may launch a space race and help boost the US space spending
as well

------
lifeguard
This is a response to NATO's missile defense activities. ICBM enhancements.

